# Better to get a baby hedgehog for personality



## Lovemyhedgie (Jan 13, 2010)

I was wondering would you get a more socail hedgehog when you raise it from a baby and interact with it all the time?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

My opinion is "not necessarily". My loveable Riley was given to me at approximately 2 yrs old, I was told he was well socialized and he had two previous owners. Despite having different owners, (or because of it?) he bonded to me immediately and was actually quite calm the first time I met him. He is still my snuggle bug. I just love him so much.

Whyte is still young, I was told he was a couple months old when I got him and I've had him about 4 months now and he's quite the brat. He's bitten, he huffs, puffs, and pops on a regular basis. My daughter is having success with him more and more due to the time spent with him but she has really had to be dedicated to spending this time with him. 

So, unless there is something I'm doing terribly wrong with Whyte, I'd say that some hedgehogs are just more friendly and sweet than others by nature. You could quite possibly get a very friendly rescue. (I am all about rescuing now) If you get a baby, I would say be prepared that just because its young it doesn't mean it will like you and be prepared to put in that extra work to socialize it. 

My two-cents of hedgie-ness and please know I'm a very new owner so others have more experience.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I have had the the same experience as krshappy.

My 2 year old girl who I adopted from a breeder as an adult is much sweeter than my baby boy. My baby boy is just like Whyte in that he is a hissing, popping, clicking ball of quills and he takes some serious patience (from both parties). 

It really depends from hedgie to hedgie.


----------



## Lovemyhedgie (Jan 13, 2010)

I have rescued my hedgehog Mr. Higgins may he rest in peace and he was a very good boy he had his huff puffy moments but I loved him so much. I am not ready to get another hedgehog but I was toying with the idea if I should get a baby or rescue one again.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

If you can rescue one, GREAT, but if not buy a baby from a reputable breeder.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Getting a social hedgehog is a coin-toss. The most friendly, well-socialized baby can turn into Demon-Spawn after quilling. A very shy adult can turn into a social butterfly in the right hands. 

True story. Many years ago I was attending the first hedgehog show in Iola, KS. Didn't take any hedgehogs, just went for fun. There was a woman there with a few rescues she was showing. I offered to hold one for her while she went up to the table to show another. The woman warned me that the one I was holding was quite unsocial and a stealth-biter. 

I held her for about 15 minutes. Within two minutes she had uncurled and began wandering around my lap, investigating my smock and generally showing a very sweet, inquisitive personality. Needless to say, when her rescuer came back, she was floored by what she saw. Obviously said hedgehog decided that she should be my hedgehog. I kept that hedgehog, renaming her Iona (I own a). I swear that on the way back to MD from KS she was singing "I own a human, I own a human..." She never bit and was a joy to own. She loved being read to, especially anything by Dick Francis ad would spend hours on my lap, listening. 

I haven't had many baby hedgehogs, really only a few since I always needed the room for rescues. My first hedgehog was a baby bought at a flea market about 15 years ago. Nothing was really known about them back then but Holly turned out to be a very social, interactive hedgehog. Bug was from a "breeder" and the sweetest hedgehog I've ever known but we lost him to WHS at 16 months. The last baby was a little male from California who must have had bi-polar disorder. He'd flip flop from friendly to antisocial depending on the phases of the moon. Always great fun to play "Guess which Chance is visiting tonight?" when it came time to bring him out at night. 

IMO a sweet personality is nice, if you get one, but to truly love hedgehogs, you must accept that they are very different and unpredictable. Accepting them for what they are is the sign of the best hedgehog owner. 

If you can't accept the fact that a hedgehog may not have the personality you want as an adult, you probably shouldn't get a hedgehog.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, please try to rescue and at the very least don't impulse by from a petstore during your grief. (my personal feeling)

You mentioned you felt at fault a bit with Mr. Higgins. Explore those feelings and then give yourself permission to learn from whatever happened and to forgive yourself whatever you feel you have done wrong. Maybe buy new fleece or toys or whatever you had for Mr. Higgins to personalize it for your new hedgehog instead of having everything glaring his memory. Same cage is fine, but maybe you can find a way to make it new and fresh for the new one you are considering. It can be healing. 

I haven't experienced this loss yet but I have lost other pets and this has helped me. I also donated the previous pet's belongings to the shelter so it can go on to be useful for other animals in need rather than hanging on to the items. Some people prefer to hold on to the items, they feel closer to the memory having those items. It is all your own personal preference, whatever will help you heal. 

Hedgie hugs.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

This is making me cry... But i know what to do when i get a hedgie.... I am thinking about getting older one firstt so that i know what to do and the hedgie will be mellow but maybe not... I think all of these are good things to do.. but you dont have to listen to me.. I am still a young teen...... But i have lost other pets and itt was very hard... more so with the dogs..... (i like dogs More then humans....)  I always tell myself that when i see a boy i like. i say I am getting a dog not a husband.... Dog dog dog. Males seem UGH! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lovemyhedgie (Jan 13, 2010)

I was thinking bout rescuing again just so there will be an older hedgehog that will get a loving home. I feel like I am ready to get another hedgehog but I know I am in no place to be able to take care of one full time since I am in college and will soon be graduating. I dont want to have to put another hedgehog through travel and then having my parents take care of them when I am gone. I do feel at fault for it but Mr. Higgins death is still fresh its been a week and a day and I only had him for a few months but I loved the little feller so much! He was an amazing hedgehog he acted just like me was always nice to his dad but was grumpy towards me. Because I would wake him up and tell him its time to play or I would cleaned his cage when he was tired. He loved me when it was dinner time because mommy had the food! He was my first Hedgehog and my first real pet while I am living on my own. I wish I could of played with him more during his short lived life. 

In a few years I plan on getting another hedgehog and most likely it will be a rescue hedgehog. I was just wondering if it made a difference it raising a hedgehog from when it was a baby would be a good idea or just going with a rescued one. But i know it all depends on the personality. All of the little guys are so different from each other.


----------

